# Rotating Observation hive build



## Michael Bush

I have not built one, but I do have one of the Draper ones (sort of like staying in a holiday inn express that has an observation hive?). I think the trick is keeping it "bee proof" while having a lazy susan. Basically the hive has a large flat base that has a lazy susan below it. It works very nicely. Since you have to carry it out and it has to stan upright when little kids run into it, you want a large flat base that doesn't weight too much. 

Some pictures of that draper hive here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm


----------



## Specialkayme

Here's the one I built a few years ago:

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,30161.0.html

Sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## Michael Bush

Now that I think about it, the hose to the outside comes off of the fixed base. The pivot is between that and the base of the hive itself. So the real trick is a beeproof swivel for the lazy susan...


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

I haven't built mine yet but here is a link to how I will be doing it.
http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter1.htm
He has some good ideas.
Its on the list to build after swarm traps.
Jim


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping

Specialkayme said:


> Here's the one I built a few years ago:
> 
> http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,30161.0.html
> 
> Sounds like what you are looking for.


That is really awesome woodworking! I will be studying your design and layout before I attempt to build one! Thanks!


----------



## WBVC

I do not have the skills..or time...to build an observation hive. 
I am considering suggesting one would make a great gift...but before doing so I ask:

Are they something of a novelty where they are interesting for a while..then not so much?
Are they PIA re management...time and logistics?
What is preferable..indoor single depth, indoor double depth, garden view outdoor double depth? I am gravitating to an out door model on the patio.

Thanks .


----------



## Ross

http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter1.htm
http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter2.htm
http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter3.htm


----------



## Bee de la Prairie

Specialkayme said:


> Here's the one I built a few years ago:
> 
> http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,30161.0.html
> 
> Sounds like what you are looking for.


Very well done


----------

